# american vs european university degree



## toke up a fatty

hey so i'm starting to think about gradschool. only problem is where do i wanna go. either to an american school or european school. 

does anyone have any experience with getting a european university degree and taking it back to the US to get a job? how valid is a european degree in an american labor market? i can imagine it's all subjective towards the employer in question. but i'd be interested to read some experience with this.

my interest of going to school in europe is primarily based on free tuition (particularly in sweden), which if i were to get a free education there, would save me from a tremendous debt burden.


----------



## Mona Lisa

My understanding is that European degrees, at least English ones, have more research-based with less time spent in class.  I recently did a full time 'taught' Master's but we were only in class for about four hours twice a week.  The rest of the time was spent writing essays and preparing seminars.  The course was only one year as opposed to two years.  Apparently many MA programmes over here are just one year instead of two.

It had three trimesters of which the first two were taught.  I had to submit two essays of 4000 words each, and also present two 15 minute seminar talks during each taught trimester; we also had to submit a group project during the second trimester.  Furthermore, we had finals at the end of the taught section.  We then had about five months to complete a 15,000 word dissertation which involved some independent research using primary sources.

Still would have thought my Masters would be well-recieved in the States because it sounds impressive to American academics to do independent research and to write essays.  Having studied abroad looks good too.


----------



## aaybeecee

If I was an employer, I would be extremely impressed with someone who got a degree in Europe.  Just because I know that schools there make American schools look like a joke, both public and private, high school and college.  But yea it is a subjective matter.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm going to say it depends on the university....this article I read yesterday might be interesting:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/education/article1816777.ece

It's focused on the rise of Asian universities, but it discusses the differences between US and Europe: note "Europe has 200 universities in the top 500, but the United States has 37 in the top 50."

If you get into Oxford or Cambridge, then you're going to look good to any employer who isn't a total idiot. If you go to Hull University or whatever, then maybe not. 

btw, are you sure education is free in Sweden for non-Swedes? That seems a little unlikely, but I could be wrong....


----------



## PlurredChemistry

it REALLY depends on what you're planning on studying and which universities are offering you positions in their graduate programs. 

what are you planning on studying?


----------



## toke up a fatty

hey thanks for y'alls input. yeah all universities in sweden are free. check this: http://www.sweden.se/templates/cs/Article____7328.aspx#free "Currently, tuition fees for everyone are fully subsidised by the state."

and i'm in the social science field of international development studies. but when masters time comes up, i'm open to fields in the range of sustainable development, urban planning, international studies. all more or less the same thing.


----------



## Infinite Jest

^
Wow, that's quite amazing. I thought maybe they'd be free for Swedes, but to offer free education to foreigners as well is quite unusual.


----------



## aanallein

aaybeecee said:
			
		

> If I was an employer, I would be extremely impressed with someone who got a degree in Europe.  Just because I know that schools there make American schools look like a joke, both public and private, high school and college.  But yea it is a subjective matter.



this being based on what exactly.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

aaybeecee said:
			
		

> If I was an employer, I would be extremely impressed with someone who got a degree in Europe.  Just because I know that schools there make American schools look like a joke, both public and private, high school and college.  But yea it is a subjective matter.



This is really unfounded. I attended one of the best unis in Europe for certain things (Heidelberg Universitat), and the education provided was different than my education at the University of Oklahoma, but I would certainly not say it was better.  Many American universities have some great programs.  High schools are kinda shit in many cases unless you have decent money, or connections to get your kid in the elite middle/high schools in the US.

On the original subject, it depends on what your profession is.  For instance, if you study medicine in Europe you must pass an exam before practicing medicine in the states.


----------



## JerryBlunted

i have to imagine if you want in on a professional field (medicine, law, engineering, psychology, etc.) you will have an easier time getting accredited if you are educated in the same area where you plan to work.


----------



## Adrenochrome

ya srsly, i wouldnt go to grad sk00l in europe unless it was cambridge or oxford


----------



## DigitalDuality

i know nothing about european education, that being stated... when i was in college (and mind you.. i didn't go to a great school by anymeans) and was working part time jobs at CVS, grocery stores, salon supply retail, toy stores, computer retail stores, (etc) frequently i came across european immigrants.(Latvia, Germany, France, ). who had university degree's....working for 7 to 8 dollars an hour.

Now, they either didn't know how to function in the american system...or their degree's didn't carry weight over here.


----------



## dr seuss

> If you get into Oxford or Cambridge, then you're going to look good to any employer who isn't a total idiot. If you go to Hull University or whatever, then maybe not.



+1. 

if there is a demonstrable and compelling reason for doing so, then do it - and be prepared to explain why during interviews etc... 

however, i would say choose carefully and speak to other american expat students before making your choice. the education process can be very different in europe.


----------

